# Question for you who are ebay sellers ...



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

... was I out of line here?

eBay seller had a small lot of 18 mixed sunglasses for sale for $13.50+6 shipping. These are cheap off brand sunglasses without tags and I'd probably sell them for $2 each at a flea market, so we're talking not a huge amount of profit for me. (I view cheap sunglasses as eyeball bait. I don't make much money on them, but they draw people over who might buy something with more profit attached.)

He had a "make an offer" button so I offered $10.00+6 shipping. 

And got a VERY angry snarky response back that he can "sell them all day long" at the price he's asking and basically telling me to go take a hike.

Umm.

Edit to add: If he'd simply said, "Nah, too low," I probably would have made a slightly higher offer. (He has multiple lots, so I was going to order several.) 

Am I wrong here, or is the point of a "make an offer" button to haggle? If he didn't want to haggle, why have the button?

Or did I commit some sort of faux pas? Bit confused.


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

If he didn't want to take any offers he should not have added that to his listing. I wouldn't deal with someone as hateful as that. I don't beleive you were wrong at all.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

simplegirl said:


> If he didn't want to take any offers he should not have added that to his listing. I wouldn't deal with someone as hateful as that. I don't beleive you were wrong at all.


I agree. Best not to do business with him even if you did agree on a price. That is what "Make an offer" is about. We have done that several times. Some get turned down and some go right thru. Never had a nasty responce from sellers like that thou.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I don't think you were out of line at all.

Move on, do not do biz with this seller.

If you think he is bad now, wait until your order doesn't get shipped, and then 'lost' by the carrier.

Clove


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd avoid this seller, too.

Personally, I don't have the Make an Offer option in my listings as I genuinely do sell them "all day long" at the price I have listed. 
However, that doesn't stop people from making offers anyway. 

And I very nicely point out that if they want a better deal than what I have in my eBay listings, they should check out my website, but sorry, my eBay prices are pretty much where they have to be. 
And thanks for asking. 

As a buyer, I _hate_ it when sellers act like they're doing me a favor, "allowing" me to purchase their wares.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I've been a seller on Ebay since 1997 and I've met all kinds. The person you describe should be avoided, because if he's this nasty when trying to make a sale, what will he be like once he gets your money? I'd put his name out in public and let everyone know what he's like. 

I used to buy from these folks when I was still flea marketing. In quantity I was getting decent sunglasses that I sold at $2 a pair (probably could have charged more) and they were costing me .45 each. They have a lot of different priced ones. I think the cheapest are maybe .50 now. They always treated me right and shipped immediately. Unfortunately they don't have a web site, so you have to call or e-mail.

VANGUARD SUNGLASSES, INC
2908 SMALLMAN STREET
PITTSBURGH, PA 15201
Phone: 800-433-1325

[email protected]

Nomad


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, I would avoid the seller as well. If he didn't want offers or is that easily "insulted", he shouldn't have it as an option.



ErinP said:


> Personally, I don't have the Make an Offer option in my listings as I genuinely do sell them "all day long" at the price I have listed.
> However, that doesn't stop people from making offers anyway. .....


Me too. And mind, I do find it annoying when people send ebay messages and try to make offers anyway. *fools*  However, I never send a rude response - just turn them down and say the price is firm.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I didn't know Ebay had a "make offer" button. I haven't sold there in quite a while though.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I would definitely avoid him. If you still have the message, I would forward it to ebay, they are cracking down on that kind of behavior.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

No big deal. He felt your offer was too low and threw a fit over it. Yawn and move on to someone worth your time and money.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Designer: It is up to a seller to indicate they will take offers on particular listings. Personally I don't.

I know one seller who will take a low-ball offer on just about any listing for items like he sells (I'll give you $X if you will end your auction early). Occasionally catches someone who doesn't know the item's value.

On something like sunglasses do a Google search on wholesale sunglasses. Lots of hits.


----------

